# Goldfish can't swim



## Kissy_Joy

My goldfish has been laying upside down at the bottom of the tank for 6 days now. He tries to swim but but ends up turning in all directions and falling back down to the bottom. His breathing is normal and there are no other signs of propblems on his body. He is able to eat food once it falls to the bottom. My three other goldfish are all healthy, please help!


----------



## Sprite42

How big is your tank? Lots of times when goldies have swimming issues, it is usually related to water quality. It sounds like a swim bladder dysfunction to me.

I would isolate her in another tank to start with. A clear rubber maid tub would work in a pinch.


----------



## Georgia Peach

sounds like swim bladder disease and needs to be treated asap


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x

Is she eating?


----------



## Guest

How long have you had this fish, what size is it and what are you feeding it?


----------



## Kissy_Joy

I have a 20 gal tank. Yes, the fish has been eating food off the bottom that sinks. I have been giving them peas recently, I heard that helps with digestion. I am not sure if he's eating them though. He is eating goldfish crumbs that I soak in water before giving to the fish. I have also been adding salt to the tank too. Noting seems to be helping the fish. Other than the fact that he just sits on the bottom of the tank, he seems to be healthy. He wants to eat and does when food come acroos to him on the bottom.


----------



## Kissy_Joy

I have had the fish for about 10 months, he is about 2.5 to 3 inches long. Before his problems he was eating goldfish crumbs, flakes and shrimp. She he has been sick I have been soaking the crumbs in water before giving them to the fish and I have been giving them peas. The sick fish just eats the crumbs when he floats by them on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## garfieldnfish

I have a goldfish with swim bladder disease and I treated him with everything possible short of having a needle inserted in his swim bladder to relieve the pressure. I am afraid to try that. I have tried meds, frequent small daily water changes, soaking food, laxatives, peas etc. Nothing has helped him. He is in a tank by himself as he would not get enough food if he would share a tank with my other 2 goldfish. Also everything to include apple snails started to harrass him causing damage to his fins. Since he has been in a tank by himself, he does fine and has lived this way happily for over 2 years. He headstands most of the day, except at feeding time when he gets all his strength together and swims to collect his dinner. I feed him sparingly with peas 3 times a week, only sinking pellets, presoaked flakes (in castor oil) and a little bit of bloodworms now and then. Lots of cucumbers and zucchini, microwaved longer then for the other fish to make them very soft and cut into bite sized pieces as he cannot manoeuver enough to pick pieces of a larger chunk. It's a little more time consuming but he is a very cute fish and lets me pick him up to hand feed the laxative soaked flakes, he even seems to enjoy that.


----------



## sambi7878

That's a clear example of Swim Bladder Disease.

Ive had an Oranda before who had swim bladder disease too. Now, I can say he's disease free. Its been 1 year that he's been out of the disease and it took me almost 6 months to cure him. Swim bladder disease is really a disease that needs to be treated for a long time but surely the fish can recover from it. First, you have to do is separate the fish. She needs to be quarantined cause she is not that strong and may be easily bullied by other tank mates. I did feed my fish only once a day or every other day before and even tried to starve him for 3 days (dont worry cause they will not die when not fed for 3days). Garfieldnfish posted nice food for swim bladder disease, specially the flakes soaked in castor oil, they really work! Dont feed your fish with floating food cause this is often the cause of swim bladder disease on fat-bellied fish. Stick with flakes or sinking pellets, and veggies. Maintain a good water quality and IMO, salt treatment is not really needed in this situation.

Good luck! Hope your fish recovers from Swim Bladder Disease. :fish:


----------



## Kissy_Joy

Thanks to everyone for the advice, I will give everything a try!


----------



## Kissy_Joy

My goldfish has been in a tank by himself all day. I tried feeding him peas and the flakes soaked in the castor oil but he is not eating now. Hopefully he will start eating again.


----------



## Charlotteruth

*re:*

I have the same issue with one of my fish right now, he can eat and force swim. But cant float. I had fish before that couldn't stop floating it was swim bladder, which I am no expert but I used melafix for swim bladder and it works great. That along with shelled peas. I am going to try melafix again and I will let you know how it goes. This can be found at your local pet store or even Walmart. It's around 9$ a bottle here in MN. This product is known to be cancerous to pets and people but "suppose" to be safe for fish. Just be careful on where you store it and wash your hands.


----------



## COM

Charlotte: this thread is over 2.5 years old.


----------



## Adriana

*swim bladder*

I have the same problem: swim bladder, my fish just started doing that lke 4 days ago. I've been feeding him peas for two days now. I normally feed him every other day. Hopefully it helps. Any other ideas on how to treat the disease?


----------



## emc7

This thread seems pretty good. The only other thing I've heard tried is something about epsom salts. Its sounds a bit more risky than the remedies above. here's a link. http://board.fishchannel.com/Topic171709-21-1.aspx#bm171729


----------



## Ghost Knife

Adriana said:


> I have the same problem: swim bladder, my fish just started doing that lke 4 days ago. I've been feeding him peas for two days now. I normally feed him every other day. Hopefully it helps. Any other ideas on how to treat the disease?


I assume you are taking the shells off the peas before you feed him?


----------

